# افضل واروع برامج الكهرباء لصنع دوائر الكهرباء كأنها حقيقة



## alsaneyousef (14 فبراير 2008)

ادخل لتحميل البرنامج وحجمه 21.31MB
http://www.zshare.net/download/4490984d53df2a
طريقة فتح 3d Edison 4 
ما عليك الى تحميل هذا الملف وفك الضغط وانسخ جميع الملفات الموجودة داخل الملف المضغوط الى مكان التسجيل البرنامج وهو
C:\Program Files\AMSA ALHIEN\Edison 4\Electric Softwares\Edison4E\Edison 4\
حمل الكراك من هنا
http://www.zshare.net/download/4507133fb89c8b/
إن شاء الله يستفيد من البرنامج عدد كبير من الأعضاء ... .
ودمتم بخير


----------



## the bsb (14 فبراير 2008)

thanx for you for this program


----------



## فشلوم (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرااااااااا اخى على البرنامج ........
جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## basemmmo (15 فبراير 2008)

كيف اركب الكراك


----------



## سليمان س ر (15 فبراير 2008)

ممكن و لو شرح بسيط لو سمحتم عن البرنامج و عمله؟؟ الف شكر للجميع


----------



## shadi dadou (20 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخي العزيز مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nayefacc (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير



رابط الكراك لا يعمل


----------



## عاطف عجيب (3 مايو 2011)

الكيلو وات كم امبار


----------



## محمود النعمان (21 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وعلى ماقدمته من برنامج مفيد


----------



## نديم هاشم (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا الرابط مش شغال رجاء انا محتاج هذا البرنامج ضروري ياريت تساعدني وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ضيعاوي (28 مارس 2013)

الف شكر اخي على البرنامج


----------



## lahcen hd (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (11 أبريل 2013)

*الكيلوا وات قدرة تقدر بالوات = 1000w
القدرة بالوات = شدت التيار بالامبير x فرق الجهد بالفولت*


----------



## bio-med (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سولار22 (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا 
ولكن ارجوا التأكد من الرابط


----------



## المستمسك (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الكريم السيد (20 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## عبد الكريم السيد (20 أبريل 2015)

بالله عليكم عايز برنامج ديلوكس


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (13 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ..........


----------



## AyhamKam (27 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليك أخي..

هل ممكن تعدد لنا بعض مزايا البرنامج وما يمكننا عمله عليه؟
وهل له كتب أوفيديوهات تعليمية؟

وتشكر جزيلاً على جهدك


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

رابط الكراك مش شغال


----------

